# Riddle me this RV people



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 23, 2008)

Our RV adventures just continue. We pulled into Scott, LA to stay overnight at the KOA there and found our slide, well, wouldn't slide. It had slid in just fine when we left Gulfport, MS and now when I pushed the button 'out' it did nothing. No noise, no foul, no error. My DH checked everything. He called our dealer at Larry's Trailer Sales in southern Illinois and inquired with them what could be the matter. They told him that everything he checked, they would have checked. They told him to try and hook up the motor directly to our battery and see if it would work then. So Jim stripped an extension cord at both ends to basically make a really long 'jumper cable' and hooked it up from the trailer battery to the slide motor and we managed to get the slide out, but it was moving very, very slow!

Today we went to a trailer place (where we now are located at Lake Charles, LA) and ask them about it. The guy said it was probably the motor going out since the trailer was eight years old and we stay in it full time and use the slide a lot. He said probably the brushes were bad. Well, Jim took the motor apart and checked the brushes and they weren't that bad.

Question: Any suggestions on what could be wrong with the motor/slide? Also what fluid would be replaced in the motor. It is a Dewald. On the motor it says to replace fluid with transmission fluid but the fluid in it currently is clear and smells like oil, not red transmission fluid.

Help!


----------



## miket (Dec 24, 2008)

RE: Riddle me this RV people

This may explain ---


RECOMMENDED HYDRAULIC FLUIDS FOR YOUR DEWALD HYDRAULIC PUMP
The fluids listed here are acceptable to use in your pump assembly. Contact coach manufacturer or selling dealer
for information about what specific fluid was installed in your system.
It is not recommended that hydraulic fluid and automatic transmission fluids be mixed in the reservoir.
In most applications, Type A automatic transmission fluid (ATF, Dexron III, etc.,) will work satisfactorily. Mercon V is also
recommended as an alternative fluid for Dewald hydraulic systems.
If operating in cold temperatures (less than -10Â° F) the jacks may extend and retract slowly.
For cold weather operation, fluid specially formulated for low temperatures may be desirable. Mobil DTE 11M, Texaco Rando
HDZ-15HVI, Kendall Hyden Glacial Blu, or any Mil. Spec. H5606 hydraulic fluids are recommended for cold weather
operation.
Please consult factory before using any other fluids than those specified here.


here's the link   http://www.powergearus.com/DATA/p & s manual for dewald hydraulic slide out sy..pdf


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 26, 2008)

RE: Riddle me this RV people



Thanks miket for the great information.

My DH was able to finally narrow it down and found there was a relay switch up by the tongue of the trailer (under the trailer). It was right next to the relay for the furnace. He had asked our dealer if there was one but he said no. We'll have to get on to him about that, lol. Anyway my DH has once again proved he is Da Man and has set everything back right again. I think I'll keep him around for another 42 years!


----------

